# What's your fach?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

feel free to be as general ("I'm a tenor") or as specific ("I'm a full lyric soprano") as you like. 

at the moment, I mostly refer to myself as a high bass-baritone. too low and heavy for a baritone, but not old enough to be a dramatic baritone (my voice has been heading in that direction for some time, but I've a good 10 years before I can safely start singing that rep).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am a tenor, and my mothers choir are always wants me to take part when not enough males are available .
However, no can do, I know my limits


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Basso profondo








I'm no deep oktavist, but I am comfortable below the bass clef, certainly a lot more comfortable there than I am above the bass clef.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

I once auditioned for a local choir and was told I was a "true" tenor...whatever that means. So I belonged to the smallest group in the choir (just three males out of a choir of about 20).

However, I didn't stay for long as I worked too much in the evenings and the repertoire seemed to consist of too much _Les Mis_.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm similar to Balalaika boy. My voice is too dark to be a lyric baritone, but doesn't have the full resonant low notes you would expect from a bass of any type. Therefore I am a dramatic baritone. Now that I have returned to singing after a break working solidly on my technique I am looking at Donizetti and Bellini arias as preparation for the move to Verdi.

N.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a high baritone/lapsed tenor, with the range of a knackered Siegmund, or Lenski risen from the dead. If you think "Helden-Crooner", that should give you the right mental picture.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I like to think I have a pleasing light baritone but last time I sang in the car I was just able to hear my daughter identify it as "Fach in ear full!" 


Sometimes she's so mysterious.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Basso Cantante is where its at for me since I turned 18 and now at 54 I am a proud owner of a three-octave range.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I am that which the late great Spike Jones would describe as a " Fractured Baritone" 
I can only become a true baritone when I have a head cold.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I guess somewhere between a tenor and a baritone. When I sing I think I sound fabulous. Then I listened what it actually sounded like and let's just say that it wasn't exactly that fabulous after all. Singing is best left to the professionals. Of course the fact that I can't sing doesn't stop me from singing. I just sing when I'm alone so no innocent parties get hurt


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Ex-baritenor. Neither this nor that nor anything any more. For reasons never fully explained people loved my rather warm but incorrigibly unresonant timbre and paid me to sing their Sunday services and keep the choir on pitch whenever that was actually possible. The ladies told me I made them cry and they gave me home-baked cookies and such. Now I just admire great singers with my mouth shut and take some satisfaction from having snatched my share out of the tithing plate.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> feel free to be as general ("I'm a tenor") or as specific ("I'm a full lyric soprano") as you like.
> 
> at the moment, I mostly refer to myself as a high bass-baritone. too low and heavy for a baritone, but not old enough to be a dramatic baritone (my voice has been heading in that direction for some time, but I've a good 10 years before I can safely start singing that rep).


I realise that when I listen to Lucia di Lammermoor I do sing almost all of the parts.
So doctor; am I curable?:lol:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I realise that when I listen to Lucia di Lammermoor I do sing almost all of the parts.
> So doctor; am I curable?:lol:


Oh yes, eminently curable:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Oh yes, eminently curable:tiphat:


When do we start the treatment?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

A baritone. I'm untrained though, so any idea of vocal range is based on what songs I know I can sing without struggle. I've been told I have a good range. I mostly sing jazz, and haven't found a Sinatra or Perry Como song I couldn't belt.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> When do we start the treatment?


As soon as you want to...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not a singer, but since I like pointless classification, here goes:

When I speak I sound like a low baritone (I think). I don't have that stereotypical heavy bass voice. I can sing a decent (if a bit quiet) C2, below that it gets really "breathy" and quiet. In the upper range it starts to get tough around C4 (middle C). So... bass or low baritone.


----------



## AleksanderKJ (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, my name is Alek  I am 17 years old. I live in poland. In September 2015 I started learning classical singing. I got my first recording of the concert summarizing first semester. What do you think about it?




I would like to set up a channel on YT, which I will publish movies from concerts to show my progress of science. What do you think about it? I've seen such channels, and I think this is a great idea.

Regards AleksanderKJ

(it's good place to publish this post?)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AleksanderKJ said:


> Hi, my name is Alek  I am 17 years old. I live in poland. In September 2015 I started learning classical singing. I got my first recording of the concert summarizing first semester. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's really you, I am impressed.:tiphat:
Perhaps it's nice to introduce yourself in the form thread : New Members


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd be fascinated to know if there is someone here with a voice so rare as that of a deep oktavist, exceptionally-high-countertenor e.g. Jaroussky, etc.


----------



## AleksanderKJ (Feb 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> If that's really you, I am impressed.:tiphat:


How can I prove that I am on record?  I want recording more videos...


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

AleksanderKJ said:


> Hi, my name is Alek  I am 17 years old. I live in poland. In September 2015 I started learning classical singing. I got my first recording of the concert summarizing first semester. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impressive! you have a relaxed, confident sound for your age. I would have guessed you were closer to my age (I'm 24)


----------



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

I am new to singing. I had no knowledge about music up until three years ago.

I have no vocal coaching, so I don't know if my classification is correct. I sing with my church choir in the Tenor section. I sing from G in bass cleff to C in treble cleff. I am most comfortable singing around A below middle C to A above middle C. If I warm up, then singing to C is also very easy and I can go up to E as well, F is forced so I don't count it. But if I don't warm up, then I can only sing to A above middle C without difficulty.​


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I am someone who sings when a hall needs emptying at speed!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

AleksanderKJ said:


> Hi, my name is Alek  I am 17 years old. I live in poland. In September 2015 I started learning classical singing. I got my first recording of the concert summarizing first semester. What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aleksander, you did a very good job for a very young musician. Nice, unforced sound and some good musical style going on! Thanks for sharing (from a baritone almost exactly 50 years older than you). молодец!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

When my voice was changing I was a lyric coloratura soprano with an enormous range. Now I sing with a tenor sounding baritone voice, but in private I have always preferred singing counter tenor. I sang solos in church growing up as a baritone but could never have had a career like my sister. I would love to sing like David Hansen without all the "hard work".


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> I'm not a singer, but since I like pointless classification, here goes:
> 
> When I speak I sound like a low baritone (I think). I don't have that stereotypical heavy bass voice. I can sing a decent (if a bit quiet) C2, below that it gets really "breathy" and quiet. In the upper range it starts to get tough around C4 (middle C). So... bass or low baritone.


The odd thing is that our speaking tones aren't necessarily all that indicative of singing range. My voice modulates between tenor and baritone tones when I talk, but when I sing I'm most comfortable with the notes around the bottom of the clef.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> When my voice was changing I was a lyric coloratura soprano with an enormous range. Now I sing with a tenor sounding baritone voice, but in private I have always preferred singing counter tenor. I sang solos in church growing up as a baritone but could never have had a career like my sister. I would love to sing like David Hansen without all the "hard work".


Did you keep the records you made?
You can listen to them endlessly


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I am somewhere (but not sure exactly where) between tenor and baritone, hopefully dramatic but unintentionally buffo, lacking both high and low notes, with one well-integrated register, an uncanny trill (like La Stupenda, I was born with it), and no other vocal distinction since about 1994.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My voice was a Mimi-like lyric soprano when I was young. 
Strangely, I have a more secure trill to this day than an awful lot of real sopranos. I have no clue why. I really believe it is not something you teach. You are either born with a good one or else go through hell like Marilyn Horne trying to develop one. She did it but it is not common.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

when i sing people tell me to sing TENOR .....thats 10 or 15 miles away!
and when i sing SOLO i sing SO-LO(w) people can't hear me!!:tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In college I was a tenor. I'm about a fiver now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> In college I was a tenor. I'm about a fiver now.


I had this in one :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> In college I was a tenor. I'm about a fiver now.


Blessed Woodduck,

Intrigued am I by your statement:"I'm about a fiver now" - What, praytell...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Did you keep the records you made?
> You can listen to them endlessly


Alas, 45 years ago technology was just not readily available. I would kill to hear what I sounded like back then. My sister was in Mignon and I could sing Je suis Titania. I also put my sister's ears out in her VW singing Hojoto. I could have sung a baritone/soprano duet if I had thought to have done it I thought I sounded like Callas, but we all are delusional at some point. I would have loved to have kept my soprano voice if I could have continued developing my secondary male sexual characteristics normally.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ilarion said:


> Blessed Woodduck,
> 
> Intrigued am I by your statement:"I'm about a fiver now" - What, praytell...


He was using silly colloquialisms for "ten dollars" and "five dollars".


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Alas, 45 years ago technology was just not readily available. I would kill to hear what I sounded like back then. My sister was in Mignon and I could sing Je suis Titania. I also put my sister's ears out in her VW singing Hojoto. I could have sung a baritone/soprano duet if I had thought to have done it I thought I sounded like Callas, but we all are delusional at some point. I would have loved to have kept my soprano voice if I could have continued developing my secondary male sexual characteristics normally.


45 years ago I liked to think I sounded a bit like Bjorling (talk about delusional). Perhaps we could have done _Trovatore_ together.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Lukecash12 said:


> Basso profondo
> 
> View attachment 81373
> 
> I'm no deep oktavist, but I am comfortable below the bass clef, certainly a lot more comfortable there than I am above the bass clef.


Never heard of oktavist before but I guess I am one. I have a comfortable g1 and on a good day a solid f1.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> My voice was a Mimi-like lyric soprano when I was young.
> Strangely, I have a more secure trill to this day than an awful lot of real sopranos. I have no clue why. I really believe it is not something you teach. You are either born with a good one or else go through hell like Marilyn Horne trying to develop one. She did it but it is not common.


It's actually Jackie who claims that trills (and pretty much everything else) come naturally. I remember a clip of Joyce Didonato's masterclass where she teaches the singer how to trill. She makes an impression of Horne snobbishly (as usual) declaring "They come naturally."




Jackie and Joanie like to boast of things coming naturally to them.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Helden Baritone preparing for Germany!


----------

